# Bichirs & Wolffish



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Would these two species coexist in the same tank? Endlicheri Bichir is 7" and Red Wolffish is 3". My Wolffish comes in either Tuesday or Wednesday. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Risky, could work but also could result in disaster,
I would just not risk it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

while the bichir is much larger than the wolf fish, it should work ok. But if/when the wolf starts to approach the bichir in size, i would be concerned about coming home one day to a bichir that's been bitten in half. I believe the wolf specie you have is also nippy and MIGHT bother the pectoral fins of the bichir...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I was also told that the Red Wolffish will only grow to 8", is this true? Also, what is the maximum size for the Endlicheri? Thanks..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn..I wish I had a big enough aquarium to get Fancy/Ornate Bichirs...they look so great...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Damn..I wish I had a big enough aquarium to get Fancy/Ornate Bichirs...they look so great...


 they also hardly ever move... very inactive fish. Seems to be more a dead log than a fish most of the time


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

My Ornate is very active, But, have heard most are hidders.

Endlicheri i think maxes out at about 3'


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

It may work but red-hi fins can be pretty nippy, so be warned. And you are right, red-hi fins only get like 8". But if you have enough cover and since the bichir much bigger, it may be okay.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

My concern would not be will the wolf fish eat the Bichir,
Thats funny, in fact ammusing.

Fricking Bichir is going to eat that Wolf fish, a 7 inch Endy will make short
the life of any 3 inch wolf fish.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn..I wish I had a big enough aquarium to get Fancy/Ornate Bichirs...they look so great...
> ...


 To each their own, whats wrong with a "dead log" as long as it's
a "dead log" thats interesting?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Would these two species coexist in the same tank? Endlicheri Bichir is 7" and Red Wolffish is 3". My Wolffish comes in either Tuesday or Wednesday. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


 I would not do that to my fish


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> My concern would not be will the wolf fish eat the Bichir,
> Thats funny, in fact ammusing.
> 
> Fricking Bichir is going to eat that Wolf fish, a 7 inch Endy will make short
> the life of any 3 inch wolf fish.


 Definitely a possibility but I don't think the bichir would go out of its way to hurt the red-hi fin. I've seen a lot of tanks with bichir's and wolfish that work okay as long as the bichir is bigger than the wolfish.


----------

